# Need to set up storage in garage



## Rike (May 5, 2005)

What's an inexpensive, yet effective, way to set up garage storage. I need a place to store tools, various household and gardening implements, pet stuff-crates, etc. There are so many to choose from in the way of modular storage. Anyone have any experience with this and can recommend or warn about certain ones?
Thanks.


----------



## Dani (May 6, 2005)

Depends on how handy you are and time/money you have. Slide Lok has a complete set of modular cabinets with adjustable shelving. They are really good looking, have LOTS of variety to suit your needs, but they're not cheap. You could go the other direction and get some plywood and hardward and build them yourself as well.


----------



## JTR (May 8, 2005)

Also depends on if you wanna go plywood, plastics or metal.
LOTS of variety in modular stuff. Check out Lowe's or Home Depot-places like that.


----------



## max (May 10, 2005)

Got some pvc-type material shelving at Lowe's for a very reasonable price. The backing screws onto the wall and the shelves screw into the back and side bracings-very easy to adjust. If you're looking for enclosed cabinet type storage, I'd avoid cheap particle board. Garages tend to get a bit damp and the cheap stuff will warp on you.


----------



## HandyRon (Sep 11, 2005)

Any large Companies in your area that have surplus outlets?  I got most of my garage storage from Boeing Surplus.  It's amazing what they let go of for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## cami7 (Sep 16, 2005)

bike racks are great also for storaging big things


----------



## bondo (Sep 19, 2005)

I you have a Sam's club near by they have many of the components for the modular cabinets in stock for a lot less that Lowe's, Home Depot, or Sear's.


----------



## Kitten (Sep 24, 2005)

we have bikes racks for the weed eater,shovel and a few other tings I like and keep things off the ground and with kids that is a MUST


----------



## FirTrader (Oct 5, 2005)

Go get about 10 sheets of 3/4 inch ply, and about 50 8 foot 2x4.  Call a local handyman, and tell him you want shelves everywhere, and he's got 1 day to do it, material on site.  Not the cheapest.  BUT... the cheapest will turn out not to be the cheapest either, know what I mean?  Do it right once.


----------



## archaicruin (Oct 15, 2005)

I use rubbermaid chests and closets I bought at Lowe's - quite reasonable, everything has a place and everything stays dry.


----------



## FirTrader (Oct 15, 2005)

Those tubs rule.  I've made a LOT of shelves to fit those tubs.


----------

